# Radioamatierisms >  Palīdziet izvēlēties RFM moduli.

## Delfins

Resp. ir padomā saslēgt pa gaisu 2 čipus (atmega8 <-> atmega8(vai 12 :: ).
ņemšu gatavo moduli, lai mazāks čakars.

bet ir problēma, ka neko nejēdzu no RF... kas ir dBm, -cipari, kādu frekv. izmantot, kurš labāks pret trokšņiem un attālumu un t.t.
Veikalos pieejams ir *"RF transceiver -102/7dBm 868MHz FSK SPI SMD"*.

Tāds būs gana labs? jeb meklēt ko citu?

PS: Zigbee gan nepiedavajiet  :: , cik noprotu - nopeitns WiFi pasākums un ar mega8 nepietiks

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

ebaja tirgo eureelectronics veikals par 30 dolariem divus chipus ar antenam. Protams - progresivi butu pirkt bluetooth!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Delfins

bloototh nevelk tik tālu... it kā RFM12B rakstīts 300m... bet citos gatavos projektos raksta ~30m... nez vai kam ticēt, tāpēc man tāds jautājums.
vēlētos jau tos kaut vai 30m, bet ļoti stabilu un caur biezām sienām un trokšņstabilu.

----------


## guguce

Jo lielāki mīus db, jo labāka uztvērēja jūtība un
jo plus db lielāki, jo lielāka raidīšanas jauda.

----------

